

One line of code to see heavily downvoted comments - michaelkscott

Just a quick tip for those of you who are on a browser or OS that doesn't make it easy to see highlighted text. e.g. Chrome on OSX<p>Paste this in your console. It makes every text black.<p>d=document.getElementsByTagName('font');for(i=0;i&#60;d.length;i++)d[i].color='#000';<p>Or make it a bookmark...<p>javascript:(function(){d=document.getElementsByTagName('font');for(i=0;i&#60;d.length;i++)d[i].color='#000';})();
======
bjourne
A more elaborate solution is to install a userstyle (<http://userstyles.org/>)
and a browser plugin like as Stylish. There are dozens of themes available
related to hacker news: <http://userstyles.org/styles/browse/all/hacker+news>.

